# How Uber do tax with its drivers



## Andyany (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi all, I have not completed a year with Uber yet. I wonder how Uber cut the tax from drivers as the payroll has no entry for tax...


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I'd say you need to find an accountant. ASAP.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I'd say you need to find an accountant. ASAP.


POST # 2 /elelegido : +1


----------

